# Poor little Claire



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

She's been struggling to breath for a while, really huffing. She was getting a little bit better with medication, but has stopped taking it as we can't get her to eat. She's barely moving, has lost weight, and is wobbly.

We just dropped her off at the vets. Hope they can help


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwh poor little cutie....it's heartbreaking when they refuse to eat anything isn't it? *hugs* I hope the vet can do something...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck Claire!! Hopefully some anti-bs or something will help! xx


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

She's on new antibiotics now, and had an injection to open he airways a little. She's much more like her usual self now, much more lively and eating again! Let's hope the new drugs help!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh i am soo sorry ,its so horrible when they are ill ,i really hope the new meds work ,fingers crossed here


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive found mashed banana goes down well when they are refusing food, either that or warm vegetable soup, that worked when my boys all had a bad virus and were refusing anything else. I had to syringe the medecine into their mouths though, nothing would get them to take that willingly .


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

She was doing better yesterday, but wouldn't take her antibiotics today (gone back to not eating) and has got much much worse. Don't really expect her to survive the night


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry  *hugs* This happened with one of mine at the beginning of the year, it's a horrible thing for any owner to go through. :cryin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

KalokiMallow said:


> She was doing better yesterday, but wouldn't take her antibiotics today (gone back to not eating) and has got much much worse. Don't really expect her to survive the night


Hun can you get hold of a syringe from the chemist (the oral ones)? if you wrap her in a flannel or towel you can syringe the antibiotics directly into her mouth, I found they got mad and bit the syringe and thats when I squirted it in.


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

For some reasons the vets have only given us tablets, according to them it's easier to give to rats :glare:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

My OH is having to do this with his kittens at the moment....he is throwing the tablet to the back of their throoat then squirting in water...they have no coice to swallow. Not sure how big the tablet is in relation to a rats throat though...you don't wanna choke her. 

Really hope she pulls through! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

KalokiMallow said:


> For some reasons the vets have only given us tablets, according to them it's easier to give to rats :glare:


I'd crush the tablet into powder and put it in something irresistably yummy.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope she gets better  shes beautiful xxx


----------



## KalokiMallow (Mar 30, 2011)

Unfortunately she wont take it, not even in her favourite treats 

However we took her to the vets this morning to have another injection, and she perked up again. We've been given some liquid food stuff to build her back up again, and some syringes to feed and medicate her. 

Next few days will be fun! 

She was being such a sweetheart at the vets, jumped onto my shoulder and tried to hide in my hair


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

KalokiMallow said:


> Unfortunately she wont take it, not even in her favourite treats
> 
> However we took her to the vets this morning to have another injection, and she perked up again. We've been given some liquid food stuff to build her back up again, and some syringes to feed and medicate her.
> 
> ...


Awwh poor little pumpkin! Mine try to climb my arms when the vet starts prodding them, poor babies


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww well really hope she pulls through this quickly


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

awww i really hope she pulls thru


----------

